# Fragmentierung



## Wang (6. Aug 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

leider habe ich auch bei dieser Aufgabe so meine Schwierigkeiten:







Hier die Lösung zur (a):






(b) und (c) sollte sich ergeben, wenn ich die (a) verstanden habe (deshalb habe ich die Lösung nicht gepostet).

Meine Probleme:
Warum erfolgt die Aufteilung anfangs in 3*1480 und nicht in 3*1500?
Wir kommen die Aufteilungen in der Mitte und rechts zustande?

Auch zerbreche ich mir den Kopf darüber, wie die auf 17 Fragmente gekommen sind?

Ich bin wie immer um jede Hilfe sehr dankbar!


Gruß
Wang


----------



## Guardi (6. Aug 2011)

Schau dir doch mal an wie ein Rahmen aufgebaut ist :>
Da gibts noch sowas wie nen Header. Das sollte dir schon weiterhelfen.


----------



## Wang (6. Aug 2011)

Okay, der IPv4-Header ist 20 Bytes groß.
So wie ich das sehe, hätte man genausogut 3*(1500-20) = 4440 schreiben können. Vorausgesetzt das stimmt: warum zieht man 20 Bytes ab?

(Sorry, dass ich völlig daneben stehe, aber das ist inzwischen Klausur 7/8 und allmählich macht das Hirn nicht mehr mit  )


----------



## Guardi (6. Aug 2011)

Der Header ist 20 Byte groß, die MTU 1500. Da der Header also 20 Byte groß ist, können pro Paket 1480 Byte Nutzdaten übertragen werden. Es werden pro Paket NICHT nur Nutzdaten übertragen. Du musst zwischen Header und Nutzdaten trennen.


----------



## Wang (7. Aug 2011)

Eine Sache kann ich noch nicht nachvollziehen:
Wie ermittelt man die Aufteilung in der Mitte und rechts bzw. hätte man z.B. in der Mitte auch 2*592=1184 sowie 1*296 (macht gemeinsam ebenfalls 1480) schreiben dürfen?


----------



## Evil-Devil (7. Aug 2011)

Ohne die Aufgabe jetzt lösen zu wollen. Der Wikipedia Artikel ist imho sehr hilfreich, sofern deine Unterrichtsmaterialien dir nicht weiter helfen.

IP-Fragmentierung ? Wikipedia

Um auf deine vorzugreifen.
Die 20Byte vom Header hat Guardi ja schon geklärt. Wenn die Pakete fragmentiert werden, dann wird der Datagram Inhalt in 8Byte Blöcken übertragen (siehe WP Artikel) und du brauchst noch zusätzlich 13bit für den Fragment Header.

In deinem Beispiel sieht das ja so aus, dass ein IP Paket mit 1480 Byte an Nutzdaten am Router ankommt, er aber nur 600Byte große Pakete versenden kann. 600Byte - IP Header (20Byte) - Fragment Header (13bit) = verfügbare Datenmenge. Wobei die Datenmenge jetzt nur noch in 8Byte Blöcken übertragen werden kann. Macht besagte 576Byte. für das größtmögliche Paket das vom ersten Router versendet werden kann.

Auf den Rest kommst denke ich allein


----------

